#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  AspenTech HYSYS VBA

## blanked

Hi all,



I'm a Chemical engineering student trying to code a macro on Aspen HYSYS VBA to optimise column feed tray locations. I am unable to obtain the proper method or property to alter feed locations even after seeing through both the user manuals and the object library. Does anyone have any prior experience dealing with similar things in HYSYS? I would greatly appreciate any help!  :Rapture:  Cheers!See More: AspenTech HYSYS VBA

----------

